# Die Anlage besteht aus mehreren klassizistischen Gebäuden



## raokshna

Hallo
ich versuche, dieser satz ins Spanischem zu uebersetzen. Koennten Sie mir bitte helfen?!?
Vielen Dank im Voraus
r
_"Die Anlage besteht aus mehereren klassizistischen Gebaeuden, im denen 225 Zimmer und Suiten untergebracht sind."_


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

raokshna said:


> Hallo
> ich versuche, diesern sSatz ins Spanischem zu uebersetzen. Koennten Sie mir bitte helfen?!?
> Vielen Dank im Vvoraus
> 
> _"Die Anlage besteht aus mehereren klassizistischen Gebaeuden, im denen 225 Zimmer und Suiten untergebracht sind."_


 
How about this? But no guarantee!

El establecimiento residencial consta de varias edificios clasicistas en las que están/son [???] colocados 225 habitaciones y suites.


----------



## elroy

Schwichtenhövel said:


> El establecimiento residencial anexo consta de consiste en varios edificios clasicistas en los que están  /son [???] colocados situados 225 habitaciones y suites.


 No se me ocurre una mejor versión, si bien creo que "en los que están situados" no suena muy bien.  A lo mejor diría simplemente "en los que hay" o "que contienen".


----------



## raokshna

elroy said:


> No se me ocurre una mejor versión, si bien creo que "en los que están situados" no suena muy bien. A lo mejor diría simplemente "en los que hay" o "que contienen".


Gracias,  el problema es que el texto original es de corte publicitario. Que creen podria sustituir la palabra "anexo" por "instalacion" .


----------



## elroy

raokshna said:


> Gracias, el problema es que el texto original es de corte publicitario. Que creen podria sustituir la palabra "anexo" por "instalacion" .


 Sí, depende del tipo de "Anlage" que es.


----------



## Whodunit

raokshna said:


> Que creen podria sustituir la palabra "anexo" por "instalacion" .


 
¿Crees que "planta" funcionaría también?


----------



## raokshna

Die "Anlage" ist ein "Seebad"." "instalacion" passt dazu, oder?


----------



## Whodunit

"Seebad" es una "playa". No creo que querías decirlo.


----------



## raokshna

Ach so! ich dachte es war ein "balnerio".


----------



## Whodunit

raokshna said:


> Ach so! ich dachte es war ein "balnerio".


 
The word "Anlage" deosn't say which kind of building one refers to. I guessed (from the bit of context I've gotten) it's about a hotel.


----------

